# TIME Magazine Special ops mistake



## thermobaric45 (Dec 3, 2011)

Last night I picked up this special edition of TIME magazine. Browsing through it I discovered something in chapter 6 in the "Tools of the Trade" section. Check it out.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Kind of funny :smt120


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Gives "Glock Ka-Boom" an all new meaning.


----------



## thermobaric45 (Dec 3, 2011)

You got that right.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Glock did actually make Hand Grenades for the Austrian Army back in the late '70s early '80s.

History of GLOCK pistols - MujGLOCK.com


----------

